# [Chaosium] RuneQuest Glorantha Bestiary is 'Pay-What-You-Want' for Australian Bushfire Relief



## Egg Embry (Jan 6, 2020)

I appreciate Chaosium's example and all the good it's doing! Thank you!


----------



## 5atbu (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks Chaosium!
Oz Red Cross for me


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Jan 7, 2020)

Many thanks, the response so far has been wonderful!

(BTW, we might have chosen our newest RuneQuest release for this instead of the Bestiary, but we thought its title - The Smoking Ruin - was just too ironically grim under the circumstances...)


5atbu said:


> Thanks Chaosium!
> Oz Red Cross for me


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Jan 10, 2020)

Many thanks to the almost 2000 people so far who have downloaded THE GLORANTHA BESTIARY and made a donation to Australian bushfire relief.

This book (normally $19.99) will be 'pay-what-you-want' until Sunday Jan 12. Rather than pay us for it, there are links on the product page at DriveThruRPG where you can instead make a donation to the Australian fire-fighting and recovery effort, including animal welfare initiatives. Surviving the fires is only the first part of an uncertain future for Australia's unique wildlife.

RuneQuest - Glorantha Bestiary - Chaosium | RuneQuest | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Jan 13, 2020)

Many thanks to the 2200 people who downloaded a 'Pay-What-You-Want' copy of the RuneQuest Glorantha Bestiary over the past seven days and made a donation to Australian bushfire relief. Based on messages and feedback from supporters of this initiative, we estimate more than USD$20,000 has been raised for the Australian fire-fighting and recovery effort!

We thought a collection of fantastical creatures was an appropriate choice for this fundraiser, as the bushfires' devastating effect on Australia's unique wildlife is heartbreaking. In fires that have burned more than 24 million acres so far, more than one billion Australia animals have perished. Yet surviving the fires is only the first part of an uncertain future. Fundraising efforts will help look after wildlife while the land recovers. 




#weareallus


----------

